# The problem has returned



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Time flies back quick. Broner is back this Saturday on Showtime looking to get his 4th title in his 4th weight class. He's declined to do any interviews this camp and seems very focused right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Should have been fighting at 140 since the Maidana fight. I cant stand Broner but he is a talented fighter if he just got wanting to be Floyd out of his head. He is much better coming forward throwing combinations. He hasn't got the footwork or the defence to be anything like Mayweather. If he was going to emulate anyone it should be Shane Mosley.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Isnt the fighter and not the trainer meant to wear the sweatsuit? :think

Anyhow, looks better than the padwork of Broner throwing 10 punch combination at least.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drills look better but the pace is still far too casual. Throw, circle around doing nothing. Throw, step around with no assumption the opponent would ever change place.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The bloke is undeniably a talented fighter, pity he's such a monumental fuckwit and Floyd sycophant. Hopefully he wakes up to himself and makes a fist of it (no pun intended) this time.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner really should beat this opponent. Saw the russian a few times. He is pretty "meh".
Broner points or late stoppage.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Time flies back quick. Broner is back this Saturday on Showtime looking to get his 4th title in his 4th weight class. He's declined to do any interviews this camp and seems very focused right now


Lol fuck Broner hes a clown I dont know how anyone can be a fan of his after he just clinched against Porter but came out dancing and what not, he doesnt deserve any threads


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Drills look better but the pace is still far too casual. Throw, circle around doing nothing. Throw, step around with no assumption the opponent would ever change place.


exactly what I thought. I got excited at first and was looking forward to seeing him counter more. Then I became quickly unimpressed with how lackadaisical it was. Andre Ward and Errol Spence, you can always see them in their boxing stances while on the mitts ready to throw and defend. Then they'll just occasionally circle around. It translates in the ring too.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think Broner is technically very good (at world level anyway) - his defence is shocking, footwork is poor, he fights ridiculously casual and is one paced. I'm not sure he can become a major player again but could see him hovering around the fringes and in todays era he can probably pick up more belts. I just think he'll generally lose to most in the top ten now he fights at his natural weight.

I will give him props though, he has heart and determination but either his ego or his head won't allow him to use it right. His attitude is pretty appalling and doesn't help him achieve his full potential either (I know some will say being a three weight world champ at his age goes against that but in the real world he has never been the true no1 in a single weight division).


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Must win fight for Broner this, hard to see where he goes if he loses this one.



jonnytightlips said:


> Should have been fighting at 140 since the Maidana fight. I cant stand Broner but he is a talented fighter if he just got wanting to be Floyd out of his head. He is much better coming forward throwing combinations. He hasn't got the footwork or the defence to be anything like Mayweather. *If he was going to emulate anyone it should be Shane Mosley.*


Good shout that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> exactly what I thought. I got excited at first and was looking forward to seeing him counter more. Then I became quickly unimpressed with how lackadaisical it was. Andre Ward and Errol Spence, you can always see them in their boxing stances while on the mitts ready to throw and defend. Then they'll just occasionally circle around. It translates in the ring too.


Yeah I think at this point he needs a new trainer. Because they're the ones letting him get away with that. No wonder he never feels guilty after a loss, because in his mind he's doing everything he's supposed to do. Nobody is around to tell him to stop being lazy with his movement or to bark "AGAIN" and simulate a fighting pace. This is why he always has to reset when someone like Porter is trying to maul him. That ain't part of his script.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I don't think Broner is technically very good (at world level anyway) - his defence is shocking, footwork is poor, he fights ridiculously casual and is one paced. I'm not sure he can become a major player again but could see him hovering around the fringes and in todays era he can probably pick up more belts. I just think he'll generally lose to most in the top ten now he fights at his natural weight.
> 
> I will give him props though, he has heart and determination but either his ego or his head won't allow him to use it right. His attitude is pretty appalling and doesn't help him achieve his full potential either (I know some will say being a three weight world champ at his age goes against that but in the real world he has never been the true no1 in a single weight division).


he was number 1 at 135 or at least should have been


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I think at this point he needs a new trainer. Because they're the ones letting him get away with that. No wonder he never feels guilty after a loss, because in his mind he's doing everything he's supposed to do. Nobody is around to tell him to stop being lazy with his movement or to bark "AGAIN" and simulate a fighting pace. This is why he always has to reset when someone like Porter is trying to maul him. That ain't part of his script.


exactly. I do think his trainer is a good one, but he's not going to be the one to help Broner fix his flaws.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he was number 1 at 135 or at least should have been


You can argue he was but he never cemented that, it was a division where none of the top rated guys fought each other so you had Vasquez (who had a better claim imo), Burns and Broner as the three stand-outs but I don't think any seriously attempted to fight any of the others. I think Broner/Burns had some talking but never really got anywhere and that was that, they all moved on or lost to others (Vasquez was robbed tbf) and the division is still dreadful with no stand-out.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Adrien got heart.

His cement feet will not get him further than this, however. He relied a lot on size/strength at the lower divisions, now he's just one in the bunch... the top 147lbs'ers will chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking forward to see if he'll eventually fight like he should, aggressive. If he stops trying to be pretty in the ring and fights like a dog he can still improve and do a lot more in the sport..


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Comparing Broner to Mosley is an insult to Mosley.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

maybe 154 mosley. 

not at 135 or 147 

the lw version had eight title defenses, all by stoppage, in a span of 18 months. high output, punch resistance, footwork and power.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I remember there was a picture floating around of him in a multicoloured camo style shirt with white sleeves, it looked good and made a fan of me, guy's got style


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Drills look better but the pace is still far too casual. Throw, circle around doing nothing. Throw, step around with no assumption the opponent would ever change place.


And make some kind of incredibly annoying yelping noise every time he throws his one punch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Gotta admit he is entertaining. His last press conference was hilarious and he only said the one word!

Pretty decent boxer but he won't ever be a world beater. He can still have a good career and with Haymon guiding him I am sure he will be around in the limelight for the next few years and will probably pick up a few impressive victories too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You can argue he was but he never cemented that, it was a division where none of the top rated guys fought each other so you had Vasquez (who had a better claim imo), Burns and Broner as the three stand-outs but I don't think any seriously attempted to fight any of the others. I think Broner/Burns had some talking but never really got anywhere and that was that, they all moved on or lost to others (Vasquez was robbed tbf) and the division is still dreadful with no stand-out.


you're right


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

There is a power vacuum just to act like Floyd. He sees this. Should act on this.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is going to be a tough fight for him and I think a bad opponent choice coming off a lose. He really needs to look good here.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

When he loses this time, hope he kills himself


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> When he loses this time, hope he kills himself


what the fuck is wrong with you man?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> When he loses this time, hope he kills himself


:lol:

Yeh looking forward to seeing Absolute Bitch lose again.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> When he loses this time, hope he kills himself


No.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Leon the cum guzzler can say whatever the fuck he wants on here, so I can too :deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Leon the cum guzzler can say whatever the fuck he wants on here, so I can too :deal


Leon has been banned several times. Don't be a child.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i don't think he's a problem anymore. has been solved twice,


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Leon has been banned several times. Don't be a child.


Only because you're a good mod and I have respect for you I will stop :cheers


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i don't think he's a problem anymore. has been solved twice,


About 4 times already to be exact


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Only because you're a good mod and I have respect for you I will stop :cheers


:thumbsup Thanks.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Jonnybravo said:


> When he loses this time, hope he kills himself


^Now here's a guy with some deep-seeded emotional issues. :-(


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I used to think he was a real talent but now I'm coming to the conclusion that he is a pretty average fighter in elite terms.
He looked good at the lower weights because he could walk through punches but for a guy who idolises and tries to fight like Floyd,he is absolutely dreadful on the backfoot.
Now that he's fighting bigger guys who can eat those lead left hooks a bit better he has started to look bang average.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> ^Now here's a guy with some deep-seeded emotional issues. :-(


Men are talking here little boy, know your place you fucktard :deal


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> I used to think he was a real talent but now I'm coming to the conclusion that he is a pretty average fighter in elite terms.
> He looked good at the lower weights because he could walk through punches but for a guy who idolises and tries to fight like Floyd,he is absolutely dreadful on the backfoot.
> Now that he's fighting bigger guys who can eat those lead left hooks a bit better he has started to look bang average.


yeah its it's a shock horror that now he doesn't outweigh his opponents he's stopped beating them up and knocking them out!

The he one things he does actually do pretty well is slipping shots whilst moving forward, but to take advantage of that he'd need to be switched on and aggressive all the time. Whereas he thinks so much of himself he thinks he can pose and preen half the time.

Not that it'd happen but the likes of Matthysse would do him and Terrance Crawford would embarrass him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> yeah its it's a shock horror that now he doesn't outweigh his opponents he's stopped beating them up and knocking them out!
> 
> The he one things he does actually do pretty well is slipping shots whilst moving forward, but to take advantage of that he'd need to be switched on and aggressive all the time. Whereas he thinks so much of himself he thinks he can pose and preen half the time.
> 
> Not that it'd happen but the likes of Matthysse would do him and Terrance Crawford would embarrass him.


Yeah those two would destroy him.Fully agree there.
It's just the predictability that has ruined him.Push him back,he holds and bends to waist height-rinse and repeat.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah those two would destroy him.Fully agree there.
> It's just the predictability that has ruined him.Push him back,he holds and bends to waist height-rinse and repeat.


Its exactly as others have said in this thread, he's just been allowed to get away with it in training for so long by a trainer who whilst good, probably saw an obnoxious brat as his meal ticket and didn't want to rock the boat? It's also to do with him being the bigger guy for most of his career, it wasn't easy to push him back, but now with him not having that advantage, there are bigger, meaner guys out there.

If you look at it in depth all of these things play a part, his own arrogance means he'd rather smirk and shake his head when he gets tagged than move his feet (see it in his sparring, talking shit to a guy telling them they're nothing even though they're actually out working him!), his obsession with being the next Floyd, without having the intelligence to understand that Floyd got to where he was by being a great defencesive fighter and training like a lunatic, not the shit talking!

The he problem has well and truly been solved, pressure and focus beats him every time. Unless he ditches the hangers on and mike Stafford and takes himself off to somewhere who won't pander to him and he's not centre of attention.

He wont do that though, he's too much of a dumb twat to realise that yes, he is the problem!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL @ how haters really going out there way to discredit a young fighter who fought everyone he was supposed to coming up, has never ducked anyone. Has fought and lost and then come back to fight tough fighters. A guy who never gives up in the ring and concedes defeat. A guy who even guys who fought him seem to enjoy as a person and respect as a fighter and man.

SMH.

Broner isn't what some of us thought he would be, a special fighter, but to claim he is trash or hype is ridiculous. Broner was a 3 division champ before the age of 24 and a damn good fighter.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL yeah like Broner and his cheerleaders never brought all the hate upon themselves, were all just minding their own business being all nice and humble were they.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL @ how haters really going out there way to discredit a young fighter who fought everyone he was supposed to coming up, has never ducked anyone. Has fought and lost and then come back to fight tough fighters. A guy who never gives up in the ring and concedes defeat. A guy who even guys who fought him seem to enjoy as a person and respect as a fighter and man.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> Broner isn't what some of us thought he would be, a special fighter, but to claim he is trash or hype is ridiculous. Broner was a 3 division champ before the age of 24 and a damn good fighter.


He created an unlikable persona in order to market himself but miserably failed to live up to expectations. Being a 3 division champ is great for most boxers but it obviously falls short of his projected potential.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its one thing to personally not like Broner, to call him a bum, try to diminish what he had accomplished, and to try to deny his skill is another thing. Hell even trying to deny his heart is ridiculous.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its one thing to personally not like Broner, to call him a bum, try to diminish what he had accomplished, and to try to deny his skill is another thing. Hell even trying to deny his heart is ridiculous.


some idiots here call golovkin a bum although he has yet to lose.

broner showed incredible courage in the maidana fight, poise as well. his dumfuk corner was going apeshit after the round he was knocked down in and adrian himself had to tell them to calm the fuk down.

horrible

almost as bad as when tysons corner did not have access to ice or an endswell in the douglas fight and were using a make shift water ballon to apply pressure to mikes damaged eye.

millions of dollars on the line and you have $8.00/hour wallmart greeters in charge of making critical decisions


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

quincy k said:


> some idiots here call golovkin a bum although he has yet to lose.
> 
> *broner showed incredible courage in the maidana fight, poise as well.* his dumfuk corner was going apeshit after the round he was knocked down in and adrian himself had to tell them to calm the fuk down.
> 
> ...


He also showed some other far less likable behaviours in that fight. I don't think anyone will deny that he's achieved well in the sport so far, but if he's going to do shit like he does, he'd damn well better back it up with wins or risk being hated.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Leon has been banned several times. Don't be a child.


If he has been banned SEVERAL times... Then why does he still have an account on here?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> If he has been banned SEVERAL times... Then why does he still have an account on here?


It takes a lot to get permabanned.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Jonnybravo said:


> Men are talking here little boy, know your place you fucktard :deal


God damn you're a loser. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its one thing to personally not like Broner, to call him a bum, try to diminish what he had accomplished, and to try to deny his skill is another thing. Hell even trying to deny his heart is ridiculous.


Too many people on this site formulate their opinions based of of emotions like females


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner didnt show much heart against Porter at all.... In fact he didnt even seem to give a fuck that he was losing the fight.
He showed ambition/heart against Maidana. But against Porter? Hell no.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> some idiots here call golovkin a bum although he has yet to lose.
> 
> broner showed incredible courage in the maidana fight, poise as well. his dumfuk corner was going apeshit after the round he was knocked down in and adrian himself had to tell them to calm the fuk down.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of that quincy but the rolling around was a horrendous bitch move that made his courage on the night easy to forget.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Too many people on this site formulate their opinions based of of emotions like females


Yep, pure bitchmade


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I agree with some of that quincy but the rolling around was a horrendous bitch move that made his courage on the night easy to forget.


absolutely nothing wrong with someone overplaying an intentional foul in an attempt to get a one point deduction. hopkins feigned it with both calzaghe and jones jr.

in fact, if i had a play on broner plus points i wouldve be pissed if he didnt do it as fighters that incur fouls, imo, generally win the round as well in what could be a two point swing.

you dont want to bet on stupid fighters with low fight iqs. i had an action play on +3400 duhaupus last weekend and still cant believe his dumfuk corner didnt change their gameplan after the swollen eye gift they got from a non-foul which couldve led to a stoppage if they wouldve grapple fuked wilder

one missed right cross followed by an inadvertent elbow agaisnt the ropes and wilders eye wouldve been completely closed and the fight wouldve been ruled a tko


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

So it's perfectly fine to completely overrate Broners skill set and tell people they dksab when they dare question that he may not actually be a future P4P superstar.

But when that all blows up in Broner fans faces they expect everyone that tried to tell them otherwise to play nice and act with class dispite being some of the most obnoxious fanboys in recent memory.

Sounds reasonable


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> absolutely nothing wrong with someone overplaying an intentional foul in an attempt to get a one point deduction. hopkins feigned it with both calzaghe and jones jr.
> 
> in fact, if i had a play on broner plus points i wouldve be pissed if he didnt do it as fighters that incur fouls, imo, generally win the round as well in what could be a two point swing.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate.Big Hopkins fan and didn't like what he did and Broner was utterly ridiculous.

We never got the Wilder fight over here.Still haven't seen it yet Q.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

The "Problem" I see with AB is AB. He's come off as such a knob with his poor man's imitation of Floyd Mayweather and not having the skill set to pull it off that he now looks like a clown to many boxing fans. Or should I say, more of a clown.

No, I don't like the guy one bit, never have and likely never will. His loss to Maidana gave me as much satisfaction as the time Barrerra beat Hamhead several years ago in a masterful boxing lesson where both losers came out of their fights looking very vulnerable and outclassed. More like boys among men by the time the final bells rang in those matches.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep, pure bitchmade


Not sure if I agree 100% but I get where you're going.
Bit like the stuff you get about Golovkin and I've even seen people question Froch's heart here.
That sort of thing is where I agree with you.That's why it was a shame that Broner overshadowed his courage by doing something that played right into the hands of his detractors.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Not sure if I agree 100% but I get where you're going.
> Bit like the stuff you get about Golovkin and I've even seen people question Froch's heart here.
> That sort of thing is where I agree with you.That's why it was a shame that Broner overshadowed his courage by doing something that played right into the hands of his detractors.


I look down on it, but it is nothing close to doing anything to overshadow anything he has done.

He didn't pull a Cintron and jump out the ring.
He didn't pull a Bhop and get the fight stopped on some bullshit, he bought time got up and keep going.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I look down on it, but it is nothing close to doing anything to overshadow anything he has done.
> 
> He didn't pull a Cintron and jump out the ring.
> He didn't pull a Bhop and get the fight stopped on some bullshit, he bought time got up and keep going.


Come on Bama.It was horrendous and as I said,it gave everyone exactly what they wanted.The villain acting like a bitch.He went down like there was a sniper in the crowd.
He needs to remember that moves like that from a guy under as much scrutiny as him will always overshadow the courage he did show in that fight.
Fuck! I remember it seemed like months before people stopped remembering the "pushcart" more than the KD!
He really needs to realise that he's in a position where the rules are different for him,and it's of his own making.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Come on Bama.It was horrendous and as I said,it gave everyone exactly what they wanted.The villain acting like a bitch.He went down like there was a sniper in the crowd.
> He needs to remember that moves like that from a guy under as much scrutiny as him will always overshadow the courage he did show in that fight.
> Fuck! I remember it seemed like months before people stopped remembering the "pushcart" more than the KD!
> He really needs to realise that he's in a position where the rules are different for him,and it's of his own making.


No it wasn't horrendous, and the people that hate him hate him irrationally regardless of what he does or doesn't do.
Which is my point in my earlier post, there is educated and uneducated opinion about Broner, those who are negative 90/10 seem to be of the uneducated opinion variety, period.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry mate.Big Hopkins fan and didn't like what he did and Broner was utterly ridiculous.
> 
> We never got the Wilder fight over here.Still haven't seen it yet Q.


 i do agree that from a purists standpoint it was a bitch move by both bernard and adrian but i always have the punters mentality when looking at a fight.

i think wilder caught an inadvertent duhaupus thumb that was not ruled a foul sometime in either the first or second round. no different than what vargas received with mosely in the first round of their first fight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No it wasn't horrendous, and the people that hate him hate him irrationally regardless of what he does or doesn't do.
> Which is my point in my earlier post, there is educated and uneducated opinion about Broner, those who are negative 90/10 seem to be of the uneducated opinion variety, period.


Ok.I don't have irrational hate for Broner and I think I've given a fairly balanced opinion.
And I think it's safe to say that had Malignaggi,Froch or Golovkin pulled the same stroke you wouldn't be so generous.
It was a ridiculous move to pull that had no justification whatsoever and had he really been hurt,he would have gone down completely differently.
That is my opinion and it won't be changed.I'm confident that the majority of unbiased fans would agree with me.
But you and I are at a fork in the road here.Respectfully,I suggest you don't attemp to change my mind and I will grant you the same courtesy.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Edit:

Whoops quoted the wrong person, Delete sorry.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Ok.I don't have irrational hate for Broner and I think I've given a fairly balanced opinion.
> And I think it's safe to say that had Malignaggi,Froch or Golovkin pulled the same stroke you wouldn't be so generous.
> It was a ridiculous move to pull that had no justification whatsoever and had he really been hurt,he would have gone down completely differently.
> That is my opinion and it won't be changed.I'm confident that the majority of unbiased fans would agree with me.
> But you and I are at a fork in the road here.Respectfully,I suggest you don't attemp to change my mind and I will grant you the same courtesy.


I've mentioned people who have done worse, and saying that outside of kermit, I still support them. Especially B-Hop


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Unfinished business with Gesta at 136


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

AB About Business, About Boxing


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fighting a b fighter for a title? hes back alright.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> fighting a b fighter for a title? hes back alright.


Khabib isn't bad. Most thought he beat Vargas and he beat Guzman who is similar to Broner stylistically

[video=dailymotion;xvimpt]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvimpt_2012-11-30-khabib-allakhverdiev-vs-joan-guzman_sport[/video]


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> Leon the cum guzzler can say whatever the fuck he wants on here, so I can too :deal


Who's alt are you?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> SIf he was going to emulate anyone it should be Shane Mosley.


You need some semblance of durability to fight that way, though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Khabib isn't bad. Most thought he beat Vargas and he beat Guzman who is similar to Broner stylistically
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xvimpt]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvimpt_2012-11-30-khabib-allakhverdiev-vs-joan-guzman_sport[/video]


That was the acquinity fight right, when they then broke Guzman's legs and hands right?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Khabib is a good fighter. I think this fight is going to show Broner's level. To me, Broner is the new Zab Judah in terms of how he's going to stand in the division over the next few years.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

He hasn't really been much of a problem. One of the worst multi div champs today.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khabib isn't bad. Most thought he beat Vargas and he beat Guzman who is similar to Broner stylistically
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xvimpt]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvimpt_2012-11-30-khabib-allakhverdiev-vs-joan-guzman_sport[/video]


Joan Guzman should call out Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Who's alt are you?


I aint no alt, I'm an original one and only JB baby :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That was the acquinity fight right, when they then broke Guzman's legs and hands right?


:yep yep, they put a hit on his ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

you'll like this Bama. Maybe Broner will get his Peterson on and start being more aggressive


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you'll like this Bama. Maybe Broner will get his Peterson on and start being more aggressive


Thanks for this video.
This is why I'm starting to come around on Hunter, I'm loving the way he has all his fighters emphasize banging that body and it fits in with how Broner should work. He is a pressure fighter, not a defensive cutie boxer. He can work on that defense and be responsible but he needs to be pressing.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Pretty descent odds for those who might favor Khabib +450/-600, but the judging might be a concern.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

til20 said:


> Pretty descent odds for those who might favor Khabib +450/-600, but the judging might be a concern.


It's in Cincinatti. The score cards already pencilled in unless Broner gets knocked out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> It's in Cincinatti. The score cards already pencilled in unless Broner gets knocked out.


If Broner gets knocked out, the ref will pull him up and then call it a slip.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*The More Likable Adrien Broner*


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thanks for this video.
> This is why I'm starting to come around on Hunter, I'm loving the way he has all his fighters emphasize banging that body and it fits in with how Broner should work. He is a pressure fighter, not a defensive cutie boxer. He can work on that defense and be responsible but he needs to be pressing.


I agree. I think he'd be a better fighter if he stopped tried to be a Mayweather impersonator in terms being a defensive cutie like you said, along with mainly just trying to potshot. He lets his hands go in combination it's a thing of beauty and if he did that along with pressing his opponents more, I think he'd have more success.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Broner gets knocked out, the ref will pull him up and then call it a slip.


Anytime when a fighter is fighting in there hometown it's a concern, but to be fair to Cincinnati, the scorecards were fairly accurate in his last home fight against Taylor.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn Broner really put the dude in his place when he described 4 titles as "nothing". I'm sure he didn't mean it as harshly as it came off but it's a stupid thing to say. And for the sake of marketing it sounds like.

He seems genuinely remorseful about not giving his best btw. Of all the interviews I've seen of Broner, I'd say this might be the time he learned from a loss.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was sure Paulie would beat him.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I was sure Paulie would beat him.


I recon Paulie did.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Allakhverdiev has a good shot but if Broner systemically clinches he wins pretty wide.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> He hasn't really been much of a problem. One of the worst multi div champs today.


:deal



Nucking Futs said:


> So it's perfectly fine to completely overrate Broners skill set and tell people they dksab when they dare question that he may not actually be a future P4P superstar.
> 
> But when that all blows up in Broner fans faces they expect everyone that tried to tell them otherwise to play nice and act with class dispite being some of the most obnoxious fanboys in recent memory.
> 
> Sounds reasonable


:deal



Berliner said:


> Broner didnt show much heart against Porter at all.... In fact he didnt even seem to give a fuck that he was losing the fight.
> He showed ambition/heart against Maidana. But against Porter? Hell no.


:deal Although he did try to quit after being butted on the chin by Maidana.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> :deal
> 
> :deal
> 
> :deal Although he did try to quit after being butted on the chin by Maidana.


if he wanted to quit, he would have. At the very worst, he wanted a point deducted


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> if he wanted to quit, he would have. At the very worst, he wanted a point deducted


I find it funny that a fighter I like in Mikey Garcia clearly quit when he didn't need to against Salido, yet no one says anything, but in the same token talk about Broner's heart


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find it funny that a fighter I like in Mikey Garcia clearly quit when he didn't need to against Salido, yet no one says anything, but in the same token talk about Broner's heart


seriously man, it's bullshit. If you dislike the man, then whatever, talk crap about him being too flashy or being disrespectful. Don't straight up lie about him or talk down on him for doing something that you never get on anybody else for doing. I have my favorites and my fighters I dislike. One thing I always try to be though is consistent and not give in the double standards.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> seriously man, it's bullshit. If you dislike the man, then whatever, talk crap about him being too flashy or being disrespectful. Don't straight up lie about him or talk down on him for doing something that you never get on anybody else for doing. I have my favorites and my fighters I dislike. One thing I always try to be though is consistent and not give in the double standards.


Exactly, just be consistent with it.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mikey's a good story, dude quit against Salido and then arguably quit boxing in general.

I hope people call him out for being a massive weight drainer if f he ever comes back and gets ko'd when he steps up in weight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find it funny that a fighter I like in Mikey Garcia clearly quit when he didn't need to against Salido, yet no one says anything, but in the same token talk about Broner's heart


I had plenty to say for weeks after that fight Bama and still bring it up from time to time.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> At the very worst, he wanted a point deducted


He was still refusing to fight for nearly a full minute after the referee told him he was taking a point away.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I had plenty to say for weeks after that fight Bama and still bring it up from time to time.


I wasnt talking specifically about you, you are one of the few people who I disagree with at times, but respect your reasoning and consistancy.
There are others though, like the ones who will shit on Broner, but ignore Lucas quitting tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I wasnt talking specifically about you, you are one of the few people who I disagree with at times, but respect your reasoning and consistancy.
> There are others though, like the ones who will shit on Broner, but ignore Lucas quitting tonight.


you gotta be shitting me. Lucas quit?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you gotta be shitting me. Lucas quit?


Damn man, sorry for spoiling the fight.
I was focused on the other thread and not spoiling it.
Sorry for that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn man, sorry for spoiling the fight.
> I was focused on the other thread and not spoiling it.
> Sorry for that.


you're good. Showtime spoiled it already when they said Postol was the new champ. I just didn't know how


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> you're good. Showtime spoiled it already when they said Postol was the new champ. I just didn't know how


Lucas got beat up, dropped and stopped, by a far superior fighter than Khabib, Postol looked fucking MASSIVE, he would destroy Adrien. Paul Malignaggi had it right, anybody who can move their hands and throw more than one slow punch at a time can beat Broner, he was actually very kind to Adrien at the end despite Broners pathetic trashtalking to him tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Lucas got beat up, dropped and stopped, by a far superior fighter than Khabib, Postol looked fucking MASSIVE, he would destroy Adrien. Paul Malignaggi had it right, anybody who can move their hands and throw more than one slow punch at a time can beat Broner, he was actually very kind to Adrien at the end despite Broners pathetic trashtalking to him tonight


You think Broner was trash talking Paulie?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> You think Broner was trash talking Paulie?


Definately


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I wasnt talking specifically about you, you are one of the few people who I disagree with at times, but respect your reasoning and consistancy.
> There are others though, like the ones who will shit on Broner, but ignore Lucas quitting tonight.


Good win for Broner to be fair, didn't see the Lucas fight what happened was he injured or just couldn't face a beating if it's the latter then it's a bitch move.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

And I dunno what Broners thing is with Theophane but if that were to happen on the street, jesus they'd be scraping his remains off the concrete


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Definately


It didn't look like he was talking shit to Paulie. It looked more like he was talking shit with him. Just trying to copy Floyd whenever he talks to Merchant or when he talks to Paulie himself while on the ropes.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> It didn't look like he was talking shit to Paulie. It looked more like he was talking shit with him. Just trying to copy Floyd whenever he talks to Merchant or when he talks to Paulie himself while on the ropes.


I don't think he can help himself, the one occasion where he said something and Paul just said "he better focus on what's going on in the ring" plus their history tells me he wasn't just talking about being in shape, plus its Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> I don't think he can help himself, the one occasion where he said something and Paul just said "he better focus on what's going on in the ring" plus their history tells me he wasn't just talking about being in shape, plus its Broner


He was yelling he isn't hitting me to Paulie and someone else on the other side of the ring.
Then he was talking about his fitness the 2nd time.
Just shit talk in genral, no dissing of Paulie.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I don't think he can help himself, the one occasion where he said something and Paul just said "he better focus on what's going on in the ring" plus their history tells me he wasn't just talking about being in shape, plus its Broner


No, I know how guys like Broner are. He wasn't talking shit to Paulie, just trying to have fun. There's no reason for him to talk crap to him and he's shown no animosity toward him in years. Paulie may still dislike Broner, but he tries not to show it much.

Broner isn't settle at all either with his shit talking. He would have said something like "You can get this again, Paulie" or "This is how I'd beat your ass next time". Not "Boy, I'm in shape"


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Mikey's a good story, dude quit against Salido and then arguably quit boxing in general.
> 
> I hope people call him out for being a massive weight drainer if f he ever comes back and gets ko'd when he steps up in weight


Mikey was most def a huge weight drainer like most fighters out of Robert Garcia's gym but i'm curious anyone know how much he would re hydrate back when he fought at 126? I'm thinking probably over 140, dude was a bigger featherweight than Walters!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> No, I know how guys like Broner are. He wasn't talking shit to Paulie, just trying to have fun. There's no reason for him to talk crap to him and he's shown no animosity toward him in years. Paulie may still dislike Broner, but he tries not to show it much.
> 
> Broner isn't settle at all either with his shit talking. He would have said something like "You can get this again, Paulie" or "This is how I'd beat your ass next time". Not "Boy, I'm in shape"


Ah, well I couldn't make it out, if it's what Sweethome Bama said about "he isn't hitting me!" then it's just his self consciousness coming to the surface again. Now you might say that's going a bit too Freudian in the analysis and he was just showboating, but with Adrien it's just not natural, that's why he can't be Floyd and shouldn't try to be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ah, well I couldn't make it out, if it's what Sweethome Bama said about "he isn't hitting me!" then it's just his self consciousness coming to the surface again. Now you might say that's going a bit too Freudian in the analysis and he was just showboating, but with Adrien it's just not natural, that's why he can't be Floyd and shouldn't try to be.


yeah I think that was the first time he started talking to Paulie while in the corner. That's Broner's go to line "He can't hit me" lol. No matter how many punches his opponent lands on him, he'll say it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I think that was the first time he started talking to Paulie while in the corner. That's Broner's go to line "He can't hit me" lol. No matter how many punches his opponent lands on him, he'll say it


Who trains him now? is it still Mike Stafford? He needs a strong voice to say six simple words: "Move your hands, not your mouth"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Who trains him now? is it still Mike Stafford? He needs a strong voice to say six simple words: "Move your hands, not your mouth"


Mike Stafford is still the trainer, but this last camp, Barry Hunter provided a lot of assistance in training.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Mike Stafford is still the trainer, but this last camp, Barry Hunter provided a lot of assistance in training.


Looks like exactly what he needs to keep him on his toes. Hunter doesn't look like he takes much shit, like how he mixes it up, and some of that high pace body work looks akin to the old Ricky Hatton training, if Adrien put a few more of those combos together in the ring it would serve him so much better


----------

